# 380+ Wasatch Archery Bull??



## bigsouthy10 (Oct 19, 2011)

Anyone else hear about a 380+ bull killed this week on the Wasatch?? Lets see the pictures...


----------



## REKDLife (Jul 23, 2013)

bigsouthy10 said:


> Anyone else hear about a 380+ bull killed this week on the Wasatch?? Lets see the pictures...


 I know where a good one was taking not sure it was that big but then again I know nothing about score just big racks8)


----------



## bigsouthy10 (Oct 19, 2011)

I saw a quick picture of it on a guys phone at work. It was definetly that big. I want to see more pics and here the story..


----------



## DarKHorN (Mar 4, 2012)

Bull sh-t, Goofy said there's only 320 bulls.


----------



## bigsouthy10 (Oct 19, 2011)

What does goofy know?? Absolutely nothing I have seen bigger bulls then that up there.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

DarKHorN said:


> Bull sh-t, Goofy said there's only 320 bulls.


Not what I said OR wrote, Go back and read my posts ...

For the Wasatch, I esamated 3% of the LE elk harvest would be 340+ bulls..

This MIGHT BE ONE, May-be,,,,,We'll see.


----------



## bigsouthy10 (Oct 19, 2011)

Now that's a true statement +1 goofy...


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

DarKHorN said:


> Bull sh-t, Goofy said there's only 320 bulls.


Yes this^^^. Goofy is full of crap. Now he's backpedaling. Weird.


----------



## kzkammo (Jul 15, 2013)

Where's the pic?


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

I saw at least 2 this year in that range. One was a real nice 7x8. But yea, most bulls in the unit are not that large.


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

I have a lot of pictures of some great bulls from the wasatch, but none are that big... Where are the pictures and some more details?


----------



## hunthard (Aug 28, 2013)

I also saw a pic of this bull. It is a pig! I heard it went just over 380. I was told that there are some pics on this forum of this bull from about 2 months ago. Does anyone have the pics of this bull dead or alive?


----------



## Muley73 (Nov 20, 2010)

I got a pic over the weekend. Great bull for sure!!! Congrats to the hunter.


----------



## bigsouthy10 (Oct 19, 2011)

I spotted a bull a few weeks back that was a big 7x7 that would push that mark. Hope i get to see the pics. No offense to the hunter but pull your head out and post some pics.. Every bull that big has one heck of a story..


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

So everyone has seen the pic, but nobody can share????


----------



## Trigger (Sep 11, 2007)

They are probably not wanting to post publicly so they can get freebies from one of the magazines for their picture and story. Have known some to get these perks.


----------



## hunthard (Aug 28, 2013)

Muley73 lets see the pic you got over the weekend.


----------



## Muley73 (Nov 20, 2010)

The pic I got is a 7X7. Not my pics and I have not idea who the hunter is, I'll ask but I usually dont post pics without permission. Very Very well put together bull, nothing freaky just a classic!


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

I know the hunter, have the pics, it taped at 381, I don't think he's a member here, great big 7x7, beautiful bull, I've watched the bull since 2010. Kinda bittersweet to see him on the ground. Don't have permission to post the pics.


----------



## Dahlmer (Sep 12, 2007)

Would this be the bull?

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/12-big-game/48561-what-do-you-think-bull-will-score.html


----------



## Muley73 (Nov 20, 2010)

That could definitly be the bull I got the pic of.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/12-big-game/53338-381-wasatch-bull-down.html
Here it is!


----------



## elkhornmadness (Aug 29, 2013)

*Wasatch bull*

I saw a pic. I will look through my emails and post it for you.


----------



## kstorrs (Oct 29, 2012)

Just saw a pic of bull claiming to be 402" out of Hobble Creek. Anyone else see it?


----------



## dixieboy (Jul 26, 2013)

im kinda new to elk hunting in utah what are some good areas to hunt for rifle season


----------



## Jbot (Sep 2, 2013)

I would love to see pics of this 400+ bull out of Hobble. Grew up in Springville and I know there are some big bulls up there but 400+ is a **** nice bull. Sure aint no spyder, but still. PICS IF ANYONE HAS EM!!!


----------



## kstorrs (Oct 29, 2012)

PM sent Jbot


----------

